# GBATemp just hacked?



## CrossFireXT17 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey did anyone else just see that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ? Really wierd. Well anyways congrats on getting the site back up so fast, but that was really wierd, come to gbatemp.net and see that some dude put some stupid flash animation up


----------



## 4saken (Jan 3, 2007)

maintenance perhaps?
I say it too :/


----------



## CrossFireXT17 (Jan 3, 2007)

No it was def hacked because the default screen came up for when you set up a website, and then this flash thign came up about some hacker group


----------



## Paladin (Jan 3, 2007)

I saw it too. I kept a copy of the deface...


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Jan 3, 2007)

thats what i seen


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2007)

wha ?


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Jan 3, 2007)

mayby we get presents for seeing it.??? nintendo Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jan 3, 2007)

I WONDER WHAT HIS EMAIL IS


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL, Spider*nam* strikes!

He might has been defaced your system next!


----------



## CrossFireXT17 (Jan 3, 2007)

I would sugest not emailing him... In either way, at least GBATemp is back to normal (was a whle like what 5 mins?) But wasn't this what happened to M3wiki?


----------



## Paladin (Jan 3, 2007)

Twas, Interesting though.
Just refreshed and I was like hmm... That's a new one.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 3, 2007)

Spidernam sux!!! booooooooooooooooooooooo!!! GBAtemp should go down in honor like a samuri or something!!! not by getting hacked!!! great maitenace!!! they must keep the whole site backed up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBAtemp FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anotheruser22 (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think just the main page was hacked. I got worried when I tried to refresh all the of the GBAtemp pages I had opened and got nothing but 404 page not found errors. 

Thumbs up on such a quick recovery... For a moment there I thought I might have to go outside and play  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yea, saw the same thing that was weird.


----------



## Disturbed1 (Jan 3, 2007)

It seems that as technology improves, people have more and more time on their hands eh?


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2007)

"Alright folks nothing to see here, move along."


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 3, 2007)

heh!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## MohammadKoush (Jan 3, 2007)

check it out here,i mad headlines yey


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Disturbed1 @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> It seems that as technology improves, people have more and more time on their hands eh?


LOL, well props on keeping site up quick, very nice!


----------



## CrossFireXT17 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey did anyone else just see that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ? Really wierd. Well anyways congrats on getting the site back up so fast, but that was really wierd, come to gbatemp.net and see that some dude put some stupid flash animation up


----------



## anotheruser22 (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> "Alright folks nothing to see here, move along."




You're probably right.... we could just keep posting random messages though and see how long this thread gets


----------

